# Vauxhall Astra VXR Nurburgring - Defined Details Tuition Detail



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Another Astra VXR from Gordon and myself, and this time a Nurburgring edition, and a tuition detail. This car will hopefully dispell the myth that a DA polisher cannot correct paintwork, as part of the tuition the owner and his friend (who did sterling work alongside us on the day :thumb were interested in learning to master the DA polisher. So a combination of processes on this car - both DA and rotary being used for both correction and refinement purposes 

The car before machine polishing following our traditional wash, decontaminate and clay process - showing a heavy degree of swirls and a few RDS in the finish from around the car:




























































































































































































































































































































Diving the processes in two here for the different machines, we'll start with the rotary polisher. The bonnet on this car was fully corrected and refined using the rotary. Following a paint assessment, starting with the least abrasive combination first and working up until the right level of abrasive for the required correction was found, we found that Menzerna PO85RD3.02 Intensive Polish on a 3M Yellow Polishing pad delivered the required correction with approximately 7 - 8um of paint removal. In places two hits were required, total removal then averaging around 12um. Refinement was then carried out using Menzerna PO85RD Final Finish on a blue 3M Finishing pad, or black Chemical Guys Hexlogic finishing pad.

Process for Intensive Polish 

Spread the polish at 600rpm over a 1' sqaure area
Begin working the polish at 1200rpm, building a little heat in the panel and evenly spreading the polish
Work at 1500 - 1800rpm with moderate pressure and steady paced machine passes until the residue went clear
This process was for correction only, with no refinement passes made at the end of the set.

Process for Final Finish

Spread the polish at 600rpm
Begin working the polish at 1200rpm, light pressure to build a little heat and evenly spread the polish
Work at 1500rpm, light to moderate pressure, with light pressure at the end of the set until the residue goes clear
Refine at 1200rpm, few passes with light pressure
Jewel at 900rpm, few passes with light pressure and slow machine movements
Typical "Zenith Point" method for working the polish, refining at the end of the set to ensure maximum clarity from the finish.

The end results of this correction and refinement process on the bonnet:









































































Now - the DA polisher - the rotary's poor cousin? We don't think so. As a machine, once you master its use, it is every bit as capable, if sometimes just slower. Again, Intensive Polish followed by Final Finish was used, this time on Chemical Guys Hexlogic pads (White or Green for Intensive Polish, Black for Final Finish). We find the 3M polishing and finishing pads a bit soft for use with a DA under the typical working pressures required.

Process for Intensive Polish and Final Finish

Spread the polish on Speed 1 - 1' sqaure working area with light pressure and a fast pass over the set area
Begin working the polish on Speed 4 - moderate pressure over the head of the machine, enough to change the note of the motor but not too much that it stops the backing plate from rotating - the backing plate should be rotating at about 1 or 2 cycles per second. Move the machine at about 1" per second across the working area, side to side or up and down.
Continue working at Speed 5, as above, until the residue goes clear
The key to successful DA correction is keeping the work area small, and the work time long. Pressuren is important - enought to change the note of the motor but not make it struggle. About 10lbs is right if you like numbers, else adjust until you get the pad rotating at about 1 or 2 rotations a second, no need to be precise, just get it in the ballpark . And finally, machine movement pace - needs to an inch a second, too fast and the machine will not thoroughly work the polish and correction level will be reduced and the clarity of the finish impaired.

The end results of correction and refinement by DA, on the wing...




























and rear 3/4...



















The machine is quite capable - and this goes for harder paint types as well, where more time is required and perhaps additional sets, but never discoount the DA for paintwork correction work 

Other after shots from around the car...


































































































































































































































On this car, we chose Chemical Guys 50/50 wax for paintwork protection - the owner already had this wax, so we showed him how thinly to apply and its ease of use for future topping up of the wax 

Wheels were protected with FK1000P while the tyres were dressed with Espuma RD50 and the arches with Meguiars All Seasons Dressing.

Glass was cleaned with Autosmart Glass Cleaner. Trim dressed with Chemical Guys New Look Trim Gel.

After shots...


















































































An enjoyable couple of days working on a pair of VXRs :thumb:


----------



## Tom125 (Apr 18, 2010)

Very nice work, great results. one of my favorite cars!


----------



## Will-S (Jun 5, 2007)

Very nice, Dave and Gordon.

Fantastic finish :thumb:


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

Nice one guys. Interesting comments about the DA and the 3M pad combo. As a user of this combo, which colours of the Hex logic pads would you receommend with the Menz range? I can still use the 3M blue for glazing etc and yellow for things like Dodo NFS. Cheers. Also which size hex logic is best consdiering the 3M are 6" pads?


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

very nice work as always fella :thumb:

captured the defects rather well for a car with white paint


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Fantastic job guys, great write up & pics, top stuff!!


----------



## ross-1888 (Feb 22, 2009)

great write up again


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

ryand said:


> Nice one guys. Interesting comments about the DA and the 3M pad combo. As a user of this combo, which colours of the Hex logic pads would you receommend with the Menz range? I can still use the 3M blue for glazing etc and yellow for things like Dodo NFS. Cheers. Also which size hex logic is best consdiering the 3M are 6" pads?


5.5" Hexlogic pads - Black for finishing, white for polishing and yellow for compounding


----------



## Rick74 (May 31, 2009)

Excellant job again lads,white cars rule.


----------



## nimbus_cup (Oct 6, 2008)

nice job guys, just one question sorry if it sounds abit daft (newbie to detailing)
what did you do with the decals when using the da or the rotary just go close to them or over them or mask them up. the reason i ask i've got a R26 megane with decals on just wondered how to get the best results around/on them. 
thanks


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

nimbus_cup said:


> nice job guys, just one question sorry if it sounds abit daft (newbie to detailing)
> what did you do with the decals when using the da or the rotary just go close to them or over them or mask them up. the reason i ask i've got a R26 megane with decals on just wondered how to get the best results around/on them.
> thanks


On this particular car, we went over them but with very light pressure - just make more passes with the machine to make sure you break down the polish thoroughly... You have to watch the heat - get them too hot, and the glue will allow the vinyls to "shift", but keep an eye on that and don't go in with pressure - gently does it.


----------



## kevinML320 (Apr 24, 2010)

I was the owners friend on this particular day.

As I mentioned before in a seperate post both Alan and I would like to thank Gordon and Dave very much for a brilliant tutorial and very enjoyable day.

I would highly recommend this detailing tutorial day for all enthusiasts. Both Alan and I learned alot.

Many Thanks
Kev


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

kevinML320 said:


> I was the owners friend on this particular day.
> 
> As I mentioned before in a seperate post both Alan and I would like to thank Gordon and Dave very much for a brilliant tutorial and very enjoyable day.
> 
> ...


Cheers Kev - and it was a pleasure to work with you and Alan on the day :thumb: Enjoy the Range Rover :buffer::thumb:


----------



## eddiel34 (Mar 22, 2008)

Excellent work.

Looking forward to seeing future threads from you both Alan and Kev. :thumb:


----------



## Theval (Feb 24, 2010)

Nice read and very informative thanks [email protected]:thumb::thumb:
Nice motor:thumb::thumb:


----------



## 03OKH (May 2, 2009)

Nice detailed write up. :thumb: Thank You


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

kevinML320 said:


> I was the owners friend on this particular day.
> 
> As I mentioned before in a seperate post both Alan and I would like to thank Gordon and Dave very much for a brilliant tutorial and very enjoyable day.
> 
> ...


Two great guys on the day with a real passion to learn and better they techniques. Makes it a really rewarding and satisfying detail. Thanks again Guys. :thumb: Glad you happy.



eddiel34 said:


> Excellent work.
> 
> Looking forward to seeing future threads from you both Alan and Kev. :thumb:


I could not agree more and wish you both well on the bus your getting Kev.

Gordon.


----------



## rapala (Jan 18, 2007)

Nice job there. reminds me how much i need to give my burg a good clean. did you have fun cleaning the wheels :lol:.


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

rapala said:


> Nice job there. reminds me how much i need to give my burg a good clean. did you have fun cleaning the wheels :lol:.


Do not mention the wheels please. :wall:

Not to bad to be honest a good clean with smart-wheels and a going over with some iron cut and they can up well. :thumb:
Sealing them well you better ask KG. :lol:

Gordon.


----------



## rapala (Jan 18, 2007)

caledonia said:


> Do not mention the wheels please. :wall:
> 
> Not to bad to be honest a good clean with smart-wheels and a going over with some iron cut and they can up well. :thumb:
> Sealing them well you better ask KG. :lol:
> ...


if you keep on top of them its not to bad.but if they get to dirty its a nightmare with all those spokes.by the time i have done all 4 my arms are dead :lol:


----------



## PIT (Apr 22, 2010)

Looks very nice


----------



## Michael172 (Jun 9, 2007)

Dave KG said:


> Now - the DA polisher - the rotary's poor cousin? We don't think so. * As a machine, once you master its use, it is every bit as capable, if sometimes just slower.* Again, Intensive Polish followed by Final Finish was used, this time on Chemical Guys Hexlogic pads (White or Green for Intensive Polish, Black for Final Finish). We find the 3M polishing and finishing pads a bit soft for use with a DA under the typical working pressures required.


I thought the whole point of a rotary was speed. The fact that the DA is slower, surely, doesnt make it as capable?

Of course it can correct paint, it just takes about 5 times as long on harder paints, BMW, VAG and the likes.

I agree with the 3M pads being too soft, i polished my Clio last week, and ended up going from my usual 3M waffle pads to using a white Hexlogic pad. First time using the Hex, i thought it was great. Ive bought some more pads (orange and green) for use on BMW paint, hopefully to use with the rotary.


----------

